# Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

						Der Verkauf von Intels Mobilfunksparte an Apple ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen, doch fordert er zum Abschluss noch einen Tribut. Apple hat zwar den größten deutschen Standort von Intel Mobile Communications übernommen, nicht aber die beiden kleineren Standorte in Duisburg und Nürnberg. Die dort beschäftigten 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren zum Jahresende ihre Anstellung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*


----------



## BojackHorseman (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Ein weiterer Hinweis, bei Intel wird im Moment nicht ordentlich gearbeitet. Einen Großkunden wie Apple an den Mitbewerber Qualcomm zu verlieren und das abermals aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten, bleibt in der Branche nicht unbeachtet.

Mir außerdem völlig unverständlich, warum man als Marktführer für CPUs so das Feld räumt. Qualcomm ist durch den Wechsel von Apple neben Samsung und Huawei der einzige Hersteller für 5G.


----------



## mrpendulum (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis, bei Intel wird im Moment nicht ordentlich gearbeitet. Einen Großkunden wie Apple an den Mitbewerber Qualcomm zu verlieren und das abermals aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten, bleibt in der Branche nicht unbeachtet.
> 
> Mir außerdem völlig unverständlich, warum man als Marktführer für CPUs so das Feld räumt. Qualcomm ist durch den Wechsel von Apple neben Samsung und Huawei der einzige Hersteller für 5G.



Weil Intel da einfach keine Zukunft sieht ... an Apple hatte man ja gesehen, dass sie nicht einfach ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf Augenhöhe bieten können. Ich finde es daher richtig Duisburg und Nürnberg dicht zu machen. Vor allem bei Duisburg war es klar, dass der Standort um 2020 umstrukturiert wird. Viele sind doch schon zu Siemens oder andere Firmen abgewandert.


----------



## keinnick (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis, bei Intel wird im Moment nicht ordentlich gearbeitet.


Bist Du Angestellter bei Intel, oder woher weißt Du das?


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Weil Intel da einfach keine Zukunft sieht ...


Na ja, also wenn ein Bereich eine Zukunft hat, dann ist es ja wohl definitiv das Thema Mobilfunk. Und 5G wird, genauso wie der Pentium 4 seinerzeit, mit Sicherheit nicht der letzte Schritt sein. Rein logisch betrachtet ist der Verkauf so einer Sparte langfristig gesehen nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Man bessert damit höchstens auf kurze Sicht ein paar Zahlen auf. Aber vielleicht kam es ja auch genau darauf an...


----------



## Oromis16 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Ich werf mal was ganz Anderes in den Raum: Durch den Verkauf ist Apple weit weniger abhängig von Intel - wenn's blöd läuft, könnte sich das bei den Mac-CPUs irgendwann rächen, denn Druckmittel hat Intel ja jetzt keines mehr.

Für die betroffenen Mitarbeiter ist das Ganze natürlich in jedem Fall besonders tragisch.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Na ja, also wenn ein Bereich eine Zukunft hat, dann ist es ja wohl definitiv das Thema Mobilfunk. Und 5G wird, genauso wie der Pentium 4 seinerzeit, mit Sicherheit nicht der letzte Schritt sein. Rein logisch betrachtet ist der Verkauf so einer Sparte langfristig gesehen nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Man bessert damit höchstens auf kurze Sicht ein paar Zahlen auf. Aber vielleicht kam es ja auch genau darauf an...



So ist es doch meistens. Highcost-Standorte abschaffen, Zahlen aufbessern und genau das gleiche irgendwo anders versuchen aufzubauen. Klappt meistens sehr schleppend und schlecht, aber das interessiert diesen Zahlenjongleuren meist nicht. Man befriedigt Aktionäre und das wars. Leider ist dieser Kurzblick eine echte Krankheit in großen Unternehmen.


----------



## Bevier (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Das bedeutet für 450 Menschen ein wirklich fröhliches Weihnachten...

Hoffentlich hat sich wenigstens die Abfindung richtig gelohnt aber sowas werden wir natürlich nicht erfahren, da PCGH sich um solche unbedeutenden Nebensächlichkeiten selbstverständlich nicht kümmert. Ist ja keine Epic-Werbe-News, Pokemon oder im Notfall auch irgendwas mit Hardware -.-


----------



## keinnick (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



Bevier schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für 450 Menschen ein wirklich fröhliches Weihnachten...
> 
> Hoffentlich hat sich wenigstens die Abfindung richtig gelohnt aber sowas werden wir natürlich nicht erfahren, da PCGH sich um solche unbedeutenden Nebensächlichkeiten selbstverständlich nicht kümmert. Ist ja keine Epic-Werbe-News, Pokemon oder im Notfall auch irgendwas mit Hardware -.-



Falls sie eine Abfindung erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Tja, so ist das leider nunmal. Es trifft andere Branchen ja genauso.
"Die fetten Jahre" sind eh bald vorbei... dann wird sowas wieder häufiger vorkommen.


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis, bei Intel wird im Moment nicht ordentlich gearbeitet. Einen Großkunden wie Apple an den Mitbewerber Qualcomm zu verlieren und das abermals aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten, bleibt in der Branche nicht unbeachtet.
> 
> Mir außerdem völlig unverständlich, warum man als Marktführer für CPUs so das Feld räumt. .



Deutschland als Produktionsstandort ist teuer, und das hat nichts mit Intel zutun. AMD hat vor etlichen Jahren genauso einen Standort dicht gemacht, und dort ging es um Mitarbeiter im 4-stelligen Bereich.  

Viele einheimische Unternehmen lassen dann lieber woanders wesentlich billiger fertigen. Engineered in Germany - Made in India. Oder so. Schade.


----------



## Basileukum (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Naja, die sind ja von Intel, das wird ja dann auch eine arbeitende Elite sein, welche gleich wieder einen Job bekommt, denn wie wir aus Statistiken und von Ex-perten und Anäl-ysten wissen, hier in Deutschland geht es seit Jahren nur bergauf. Wir kennen das, zuwenig "Fachkräfte", Märchen vom Fachkräftemangel usw., alle sind glücklich und reich usw. usw. 

Wenn nicht, dann gibt es halt ne zeitlang Alg 1 und dann Alg2, das erdet und hilft dann aus der Debilenmaschinerie auszusteigen.


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Spectrekulär, zum down melten.


----------



## BojackHorseman (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



keinnick schrieb:


> Bist Du Angestellter bei Intel, oder woher weißt Du das?



News gelesen? Offensichtlich nicht.

Intel kauft Infineon um genau in diesen Bereich einzusteigen und bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe.

Hochlohnstandort ist in dem Bereich keine Ausrede. Wir reden hier von Forschung & Entwicklung und nicht von Maloche in einer Fabrik. Da spielen Gehälter eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wäre es anders, gäbe es nicht das Silicon Valley bzw. die California Bay, wo rund 200.000 Dollar per annum als Durchschnittslohn gezahlt werden.

Intel hat es einfach verpennt. Mit über 13 Milliarden Forschungsbudget hängen sie in vielen Bereichen hinten dran, bzw. andere Unternehmen sind schlanker und innovativer.


----------



## keinnick (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Dann würde ich die Intel-Aktie an Deiner Stelle shorten. Du scheinst ja richtig Ahnung zu haben und wirst damit richtig reich werden. Alternativ bewirb Dich als "Experte" bei Intel. Eventuell kannst Du den Karren noch aus dem Dreck ziehen.


----------



## BoMbY (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Intel-Aktie an Deiner Stelle shorten. Du scheinst ja richtig Ahnung zu haben und wirst damit richtig reich werden. Alternativ bewirb Dich als "Experte" bei Intel. Eventuell kannst Du den Karren noch aus dem Dreck ziehen.



Intel hält den Kurs künstlich hoch, vor allem durch das Aktienrückkaufprogramm in Milliardenhöhe. So schlecht wie es bei denen aktuell in der Produktion aussieht dürfte das Geld dafür allerdings nicht mehr lange reichen.


----------



## keinnick (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Dann reden wir in 2-3 Jahren nochmal.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Mir außerdem völlig unverständlich, warum man als Marktführer für CPUs so das Feld räumt. Qualcomm ist durch den Wechsel von Apple neben Samsung und Huawei der einzige Hersteller für 5G.



Als unwissender der Interna, einfacher Zocker und viel keine Ahnung, könnte ich die Idee bekommen, dass Intel für bestimmte Bereiche absichtlich die Füße still gehalten und zumindest etwas auf die Bremse getreten hat (z.B. "10 nm delay" ), da sie in den vergangenen Jahren eine so große Dominanz aufgebaut hatten, dass bestimmte Regulierungsaktionen staatlicherseits drohten, falls sie weiter Gas gegeben und diese ausgebaut hätten.

Also bevor man zwangsmäßig einreguliert wird, damit keine Marktbeherrschende Situation entsteht(es gab solche Situationen ja in bestimmten Fällen schon) und Konkurrenten gnadenlos abgehängt werden, entwickelt man still im Kämmerlein, ohne große Sprünge zu machen(refreshes im "Pausemodus") und wartet ab, inkl. Meldungen von Problemen bei der Entwicklung, bis die Konkurrenz aufgeholt hat, da eine Marktbeherrschende Situation ohne Konkurrenz eh vom Staat zerschlagen/eingebremst worden wäre, mit entsprechenden Mitteln und Sanktionen, um wieder überhaupt sowas wie "Markt" herzustellen.

Jetzt mal nur aus Zockersicht gesehen(ganz einfach), bevor es jetzt heißt "_Noch alle Latten am Zaun ?_"  , stellt euch vor, die Zahlen hätten sich so weiter entwickelt, wie Ende 2016 und nicht so, wie sie aktuell gekommen sind(hier nur ein kleines, übersichtliches Minibeispiel(*nicht repräsentativ*) von Gamers Nexus Zuschauern, wie die kaufen): YouTube

Irgendwann wäre Intel sicherlich staatlicherweise irgendwie reguliert worden.

Vor allem weil beides "US-Gewinne" sind. Den USA hätte es nicht geschadet und Herr Trump haut ja gern mal eben schnell dazwischen, über Nacht, per Twitter. 
Und ob Steuern über Sunnyvale Kalifornien sprudeln, oder über Santa Klara Kalifornien, is eigentlich dem Staat egal. Arbeitsplätze in den USA sind dem Herrn Trump hingegen _nicht_ so egal.

Mittlerweile 2018 ca. 20 Mrd. Gewinn seitens Intel, gegenüber immerhin jetzt zuletzt ... was hat AMD 2018 für Gewinn erzielt ? Find da grad so schnell nix .... 0,5 Mrd ? Kann das sein ?
Wäre natürlich nice, wenn da noch ne ordentliche Schüppe im Verhältnis zu Intel drauf kommt Ende 2019 und 2020.

Ich seh das natürlich wieder einmal aus Zockersicht und Intel/AMD fällt einem da sofort ein.
War nur ne fixe Idee von mir.  Nicht unbedingt Richtung Mobilsparte gezielt, sondern CPUs allgemein.
Hatte mich halt gefragt, ob man mit so einer massiven Geldmacht gegenüber einzelnen Konkurrenten(z.B. Richtung AMD geschaut) tatsächlich so wenig gebacken kriegen _kann_, oder ob da ne gewollte Strategie des "abwartens" (delay und Selbstregulierung) dahintersteckt.

Schätze mal, dass AMD weiter stark aufholen muss, *auch über die nächsten Jahre*, zu Intel, damit für Intel ein Eingreifen von staatlicher Seite überhaupt kein Thema mehr ist.
Ok, ich komme zu weit ab, vom Bereich der Mobilsparte. Aber ich finde, _vielleicht_ hat das alles insgesamt irgendwie miteinander zu tun.
Intel darf(durfte?) halt insgesamt nicht zu dominant werden, um der Gefahr eines Eingreifens zu entkommen.

Nur wie lange könnte Intel im Pausebetrieb(refreshes und noch n S hinter n K beim 9900KS machen) verharren(falls an meiner wirren Idee überhaupt n Millimeter dran ist   )?
Fazit: "_It's time for Intel to get moving !"_ YouTube
"_Get to the next product !_".

Is es wirklich Unfähigkeit, warum Intel so lange mit angezogener Handbremse fuhr ? Oder steckt da eine Absicht/Taktik dahinter, zur Regulierung ?
Könnte man auch versuchen, bevor man so groß wird, dass man kleiner gemacht _wird_, von außen(Staat), selber gerade so am oberen Limit im Pausemodus zu bleiben und abzuwarten, bevor man reguliert wird, wie man's nicht mag ?
So hat man's wenigstens selbst in der Hand und das Ganze läuft etwas kontrollierter.

Da muss jetzt aber langsam mal was kommen.
Aber das is nur _meine_, völlig unwissende, vielleicht etwas naive Zockersicht.  Bin halt nur n 08/15 Hardcorezocker und kenn' mich mit "Markt" nicht aus.  Ich denk' nur immer _sehr einfach_.
War nur so ne Idee und wie sagt man ? "Just my 2 cents".


Bezüglich der Arbeitsplätze, warum ich überhaupt auf das Thema gekommen bin. Echt schlecht, dass wieder einmal Arbeitsplätze, z.B. auch im Ruhrgebiet(da müssen immer noch ne Menge Opel- und Stahl-Leute und weitere irgendwo unterkommen) wegfallen.
Ich frag mich, wer demnächst überhaupt noch arbeitet, in Deutschland. Stahl, weg, Kohle weg, Auto weg, Hightech weg. Dafür aber immer mehr Pflege der überalternden Bevölkerung. Grundeinkommen incoming ! 

Weitermachen.  

Hatte halt grad n paar Kaffee und Ideen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Viele einheimische Unternehmen lassen dann lieber woanders wesentlich billiger fertigen. Engineered in Germany - Made in India. Oder so. Schade.



So isses. Selbst die Stahlindustrie wandert ab, bzw. bröckelt hier.

In Deutschland muss man nur einkaufen und wegverlagern, bzw. schließen.



edit:


Hab noch n netten Kommentar eines Users bei Gamers nexus gelesen: "_Here's a reminder of *the ultimate goal: competition*._ ".
Ja, daher könnte der Wind wehen.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Mir außerdem völlig unverständlich, warum man als Marktführer für CPUs so das Feld räumt.



Nennt sich "Konzentration auf den Kernbereich". Aktionäre mögen keine Gemischtwarenläden, deshalb spaltet man möglichst alles ab, was mit der Hauptaufgabe des Unternehmens nichts zu tun hat. Die einzelnen Teile werden dann (meist/angeblich) flexibler und profitabeler und jeder Aktionär kann selbst entscheiden, ob er diesen Teil in seinem Portfolio haben will (Beispiel AMD: wer nur die CPU/GPU Entwicklung sowie den Verkauf haben will, der kauft AMD Aktien, wer noch die Fertigung haben will, der kauft noch welche von GloFo)


----------



## gangville (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Amd muss im mobilen Bereich was abliefern, dann hat sich das Blatt gewendet. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass amd in so kurzer Zeit solche Fortschritte macht.


----------



## BoMbY (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile 2018 ca. 20 Mrd. Gewinn seitens Intel, gegenüber immerhin  jetzt zuletzt ... was hat AMD 2018 für Gewinn erzielt ? Find da grad so  schnell nix .... 0,5 Mrd ? Kann das sein ?



Ja, irgendwie sowas um den Dreh. Nur AMD rechnet den Gewinn auch runter, zum einen haben die Schulden abbezahlt, und zum anderen das R&D Budget erhöht.


----------



## gerX7a (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Die Meldung ist, wie so vieles, was hier gemeldet wird, nichts wirklich Neues oder gar Besonderes. In Verbindung mit dem Apple-Deal stehen diese beiden deutschen Standorte schon länger bei Intel zur Diskussion und jetzt wird schlicht ausgeführt/umgesetzt, mehr nicht.
Hier werden 0,4 % Mitarbeiter entlassen, eine Zahl die noch schlicht als reguläre Fluktuation eingestuft werden kann.
(Intel erhöhte seine Mitarbeiteranzahl in 2018 um +4.700 Mitarbeiter und bis 3Q19 erneut um +4.500 Mitarbeiter.)


@ChrisMK72/BoMbY: 
Realistisch werden es bei AMD wohl dieses Jahr 400 bis bestenfalls 500 Mio. US$ Gewinn werden. Man wird sehen. R&D wird sich aktuell nicht übermäßig steigern. In 2018 rd. 1,43 Mrd. US$, in diesem Jahr sind bisher 1,15 Mrd. US$ verbucht worden, d. h. es werden bestenfalls 1,55 Mrd. US$ R&D in 2019 bei AMD werden.
Zum Vergleich: Intel verbuchte in 2018 rd. 13,5 Mrd. US$ auf R&D (in 2017 13,0 Mrd. US$) und hat in diesem Jahr bereits 14,2 Mrd. US$ Gewinn erwirtschaftet. Der Jahresabschluss wird voraussichtlich (erneut) bei knapp über 20 Mrd. US$ Gewinn liegen und davon werden schlussendlich wieder um die 5,0 bis 5,5 Mrd. US$ an Dividenden ausgezahlt.


----------



## KnSN (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Prima! Immer raus aus Europa mit diesen shice Amis. Dasjenige Pack soll endlich für seine Verbrechen bezahlen und sich zu denen bekennen, siehe Japan, Korea, Vietnam Libanon, 9/11 und Ukraine. 



Atma schrieb:


> Die Unternehmen aus dem Silicon Valley können was genau für die Verbrechen der Regierung und des Militärs? Mit was postest du eigentlich hier, wenn du so einen Hass auf Amerika hast? Intel, AMD, Nvidia, Corsair etc. sind alles amerikanische Unternehmen, also dürftest du keine gängige Hardware besitzen sofern du auch nur annähernd konsequent sein willst. So wie ich dich einschätze, endet deine Überzeugung und dein konsequentes handeln sobald du die Tastatur verlässt.



Hmm... Mal überlegen... Blackstone aka BlackRock ist ein Unternehmen, das disrupteste Finanzinstitut aka Schattenbank weltweit, hat in 9/11 die US-Regierung finanziert sowie Larry Silverstein herausgekauft, ihm die Sanierungs- bzw. Abrisskosten erspart, der Verlierer, der zum großen Gewinner geworden ist, die Intrigenshow der US-Medien finanziert und gemeinsam mit Goldman Sachs das US-Militär während ihrer von Intrigen vollgespickter Invasion in den Orient finanziell unterstützt... 
Die US-Unternehmen, die in ihrem Herzen plutokratisch denken, ergo Zitat von Goldman Sachs; "Es reicht nicht, dass wir Erfolg haben, andere müssen scheitern", sind total unschuldig. 
Microsoft kauft ein Unternehmen - gefürchteten Kontrahenten - nach dem anderen auf und wenn das Ziel verfehlt wird, dann wird nicht verkauft, es wird eingestampft - die Konkurrenz vernichtet. 
Und die Ukraine? Die USA giert nach einer Intention und diese beschreibt Zbigniew Brzeziński in seinem Machwerk "Die einzige Weltmacht: Amerikas Strategie der Vorherrschaft". 
Wer diesen Verbrechern Sympathie zuwinkt ist des Teufels höchstpersönlich.


----------



## BoMbY (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



gerX7a schrieb:


> R&D wird sich aktuell nicht übermäßig steigern. In 2018 rd. 1,43 Mrd. US$, in diesem Jahr sind bisher 1,15 Mrd. US$ verbucht worden, d. h. es werden bestenfalls 1,55 Mrd. US$ R&D in 2019 bei AMD werden.



Übermäßig nicht, aber es fließt schon mehr dahin:

Nine Months Ended 2018: 1,063
Nine Months Ended 2019: 1,152

Das sind schon mal 100 Millionen weniger Gewinn.

Long Term Debt Ende 2018: 1,114
Long Term Debt Ende September 2019: 872

Das sind nochmal 250 Millionen weniger Gewinn.


----------



## Atma (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



KnSN schrieb:


> Prima! Immer raus aus Europa mit diesen shice Amis. Dasjenige Pack soll endlich für seine Verbrechen bezahlen und sich zu denen bekennen, siehe Japan, Korea, Vietnam Libanon, 9/11 und Ukraine.


Die Unternehmen aus dem Silicon Valley können was genau für die Verbrechen der Regierung und des Militärs? Mit was postest du eigentlich hier, wenn du so einen Hass auf Amerika hast? Intel, AMD, Nvidia, Corsair etc. sind alles amerikanische Unternehmen, also dürftest du keine gängige Hardware besitzen sofern du auch nur annähernd konsequent sein willst. So wie ich dich einschätze, endet deine Überzeugung und dein konsequentes handeln sobald du die Tastatur verlässt.


----------



## Contragen (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Die Sparte wurde verkauft und das wird nicht das letzte sein was geht.
Ich sage nur Fabs.......
Wo ist sind nur die Billionen hin die über Jahre eingenommen wurden?
Doch nicht in Investitionen? Lach....


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



Bevier schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für 450 Menschen ein wirklich fröhliches Weihnachten...
> 
> Hoffentlich hat sich wenigstens die Abfindung richtig gelohnt aber sowas werden wir natürlich nicht erfahren, da PCGH sich um solche unbedeutenden Nebensächlichkeiten selbstverständlich nicht kümmert. Ist ja keine Epic-Werbe-News, Pokemon oder im Notfall auch irgendwas mit Hardware -.-



Nur dass die Leute nicht zum Jahresende freigestellt wurden, sondern schon im Oktober.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Wobei sich doch sicher jemand findet, der die übernimmt. Nach dem Streit über Huawei und NSA wäre es am sinnvollsten direkt in Deutschland 5G Technik herzustellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> So ist es doch meistens. Highcost-Standorte abschaffen


In bestimmten Bereichen ist das Gehalt der Mitarbeiter das geringste Problem. Und wir haben z.B. mit der sichersten Stromversorgung einen wichtigen Faktor für den Betreib teurer Anlagen. Man muss darum immer genau schauen, um was es geht. Und man muss Controllern klar machen, dass in bestimmten Bereichen "Köpfe zählen" Humbug ist. In Inschinör in Mexiko oder Indien ist eben kein Inschinör in Deutschland


----------



## gerX7a (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Übermäßig nicht, aber es fließt schon mehr dahin ...



Alles  korrekt, ändert aber nichts an den absoluten Zahlen. Im Vergleich ist  AMD immer noch relativ klein. *) Selbst nVidia's R&D-Ausgaben sind  deutlich höher, so für das abgelaufene Jahr 2018 (Fiskaljahr 2019) 2,38  Mrd. US$ und werden für das aktuell laufende Jahr auf 2,75+ Mrd. US$  hinauslaufen, also rund doppelt so hoch wie die Ausgaben von AMD. (Das erkärt bspw. auch den schwerfälligen Kampf gegen nVidia's Dominanz im GPU-Markt und warum sich AMD hier Nischen gesucht hat.)



Contragen schrieb:


> Die Sparte wurde verkauft und das wird nicht das letzte sein was geht.
> Ich sage nur Fabs.......



Wird es nicht langsam langweilig, immer wieder die gleiche, offensichtlich unzutreffende Leier zu postulieren. Die werden ihre Produktion und Fabs nicht (in den nächsten Jahren) aufgeben, da das derzeit integraler Bestandteil ihres Geschäfts und ihrer Wirtschaftlichkeit ist ... mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dem Konsumenten am Ende eh egal sein kann, wo die Chips gefertigt werden ...


*) AMD hat seine Bilanzgruppen (wie viele andere Firmen auch) natürlich entsprechend zusammengelegt, sodass man nicht zuweit analysieren und auseinanderpfücken kann; einen teilweisen Einblick erhält man aber dennoch.
AMD weist für 3Q19 einen Revenue von 1,80 Mrd. US$ insgesamt aus (Zen2 wurde direkt zum Beginn des Quartals gelauncht). Davon entfallen 1,28 Mrd. US$ auf das_ Computing and Graphics_-Segment, das Consumer- und Mobile-CPUs sowie Chipsätze enthält, sowie alle Grafikkarten (Consumer wie Professional & Instinct) und zusätzliche Development-Services, Lizenzen und IP.
Laut JPR-Statistiken entfallen mit Blick auf AIBs rd. 760 Mio. US$ Revenue in 3Q19 auf AMD, d. h. es verbleiben in der _Computing and Graphics_-Bilanzgruppe gerade mal rund 520 Mio. US$ Revenue für (Consumer/Mobile-)CPUs und Chipsätze (genaugenommen sogar noch weniger, da noch weitere Einnahmen hier verrechnet werden, s. o.). **)
Bei Intel entfallen in 3Q19 von den 19,2 Mrd. US$ Umsatz 9,7 Mrd. US$ auf die _Client Computing Group_ und darin enthalten sind 8,4 Mrd. US$ Umsatz für sogenannte "Plattform-Produkte", also CPUs und Chipsätze. (Die verbleibenden 1,3 Mrd. in der CCG entfallen auf Zusatzprodukte wie Modems, Ethernet, Speicherlösungen, etc.)
Entsprechend nachvollziehbar werden sollte damit auch AMDs noch vergleichsweise kleiner CPU-Marktanteil insgesamt.

**) Beispielsweise die Konsolen-SoCs werden hier nicht verrechnet, denn die Fallen in das _Enterprise, Embedded and Semi-Custom_-Segment.


----------



## Decrypter (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Rein logisch betrachtet ist der Verkauf so einer Sparte langfristig gesehen nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Man bessert damit höchstens auf kurze Sicht ein paar Zahlen auf. Aber vielleicht kam es ja auch genau darauf an...



Da magst du durchaus Recht haben. Aber langfristig denken interessiert heute die Herren Manager nicht mehr. Wenn kurzfristig die Zahlen stimmen, stimmen auch die entsprechenden Boni der Entscheidungsträger. Sollte sich so eine Entscheidung dann auf längere Sicht als falsch herausstellen, sind die entsprechenden Schlipsträger doch schon lange weitergewandert.


----------



## Fly4Fun (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nach dem Streit über Huawei und NSA wäre es am sinnvollsten direkt in Deutschland 5G Technik herzustellen.



Es wundert mich, warum niemand diese Aussage von der Katze kommentiert hat, genau das hat mich nämlich auch beschäftigt. Ich habe sogar versucht zu googeln vergeblich. 
Man gibt für alles ungefragt Geld aus. Bei so einer wichtigen Entscheidung, überlässt es man lieber ausländischen Unternehmen, weil angenommen 2 oder 5 Milliarden ausgegeben werden sollen? Das verstehe ich nicht. Das Geld ist ja da. Für mich ist das Schwachsinn pur. Das ist so, als würde der Staat die Stromversorgung einer Stadt, an einen chinesischen Investor verkaufen, somit privatisieren.


----------



## Maddin123456 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wir haben z.B. mit der sichersten Stromversorgung


Noch, bald nicht mehr. Deutschland wird gerade deindustrialisiert!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



Maddin123456 schrieb:


> Noch, bald nicht mehr. Deutschland wird gerade deindustrialisiert!


Die Deindustrialisierung, also die Auslagerung in andere Länder, läuft seit vierzig Jahren und seit vierzig Jahren wird unsere Stromversorgung stabiler. Die letzten großen Stromausfälle gab es in Hamburg, weil Kernkraftwerke notabgeschaltet werden mussten. Mit dezentralen tausenden Anlagen wird das Stromnetz, so mann denn die Verteilung beherrscht, stabiler. Und natürlich menschliches Versagen, wie in dem großen Stromausfall bedingt duch unkoordinierte Abschaltungen, um einem Kreuzfahrtschiff aus der Meyer-Werft den Weg frei zu machen.

Was mir Sorgen macht, ist der Verlust von Silizium-Technologie. Sowas baut man nicht einfach wieder auf und in der kompletten Halbleitertechnik verliert Europa massiv Boden, in der Software auch Darum schmerzt diese Werksschließung von Intel.


----------



## Alreech (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Deindustrialisierung, also die Auslagerung in andere Länder, läuft seit vierzig Jahren und seit vierzig Jahren wird unsere Stromversorgung stabiler. Die letzten großen Stromausfälle gab es in Hamburg, weil Kernkraftwerke notabgeschaltet werden mussten. Mit dezentralen tausenden Anlagen wird das Stromnetz, so mann denn die Verteilung beherrscht, stabiler. Und natürlich menschliches Versagen, wie in dem großen Stromausfall bedingt duch unkoordinierte Abschaltungen, um einem Kreuzfahrtschiff aus der Meyer-Werft den Weg frei zu machen.


Nicht wenn die tausend dezentralen Anlagen Windkraftwerke & Photovoltaikanlagen sind.
Die kann man nämlich nicht hochdrehen wenn man mehr Strom braucht...

Bei dezentralen Windkraft & Solaranlagen helfen dann koordinierte Abschaltungen mit denen man dann Großverbrauchern wie Chipfabriken den Strom abdrehen kann.



> Was mir Sorgen macht, ist der Verlust von Silizium-Technologie. Sowas baut man nicht einfach wieder auf und in der kompletten Halbleitertechnik verliert Europa massiv Boden, in der Software auch Darum schmerzt diese Werksschließung von Intel.


Wer braucht schon Silizum-Technologie ? Da sind vor allem junge weisse oder alte weisse Männer beschäftigt, die dann mit gefährlichen Chemikalien arbeiten und mit krebserzeugender UV oder Röntgenstrahlung hantieren. So was wollen wir in Deutschland nicht.
Auch bei der Softwareentwicklung geht es wenig divers zu, weshalb viele Algorithmen rassistisch sind. 
Die Zukunft liegt in Bereichen wie "soziale Arbeit" (für Akademiker) oder bei Lieferservicen die mit dem Lastenrad das Zeug das man sich bei Amazon bestellt hat Klimaneutral ausliefern (in die Pedale steigen dann alle die welche nicht studieren dürfen oder ihren Job bei Daimler & Co verloren haben).


----------



## KnSN (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Israel ist das einzige europäische Land, in dem die Intel Corporation ihre Silicon-Wafer fertigen lässt. Die beiden Standorte hier in Deutschland sind in lediglich fürs Marketing zuständig [gewesen]. 
Die Microsoft Corporation hat einen Standort in München. Und was wird dort produziert? Marketing. 
Deutschland ist kein Produktionsstandort für Mikroelektronik, wenn man von kleinen Festigern wie der STMicroelectronics N.V. absieht. 
Nicht einmal das aus der Siemens AG hervorgegangene Spin-off Infineon Technologies AG, der absolute Marktführer mit den übernommenen Labels und Patente der International Rectifier Corporation und CHiL Semiconductor Corporation, produziert hierzulande irgendetwas.


----------



## Alreech (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



KnSN schrieb:


> Israel ist das einzige europäische Land, in dem die Intel Corporation ihre Silicon-Wafer fertigen lässt. Die beiden Standorte hier in Deutschland sind in lediglich fürs Marketing zuständig [gewesen].
> Die Microsoft Corporation hat einen Standort in München. Und was wird dort produziert? Marketing.
> Deutschland ist kein Produktionsstandort für Mikroelektronik, wenn man von kleinen Festigern wie der STMicroelectronics N.V. absieht.
> Nicht einmal das aus der Siemens AG hervorgegangene Spin-off Infineon Technologies AG, der absolute Marktführer mit den übernommenen Labels und Patente der International Rectifier Corporation und CHiL Semiconductor Corporation, produziert hierzulande irgendetwas.


Deutschland ist nicht mehr Produktionsstandort für Mikroelektronik, war es aber einmal:
AMD Saxony – Wikipedia

Allerdings werden einige wichtige Maschinen für die Halbleitertechnik in Deutschland gefertigt:
Carl Zeiss SMT – Wikipedia
Langfristig ist es natürlich ein Problem wenn es auf dem Heimatmarkt keine Kunden gibt.


----------



## CoLuxe (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Doch, Globalfoundries:

Globalfoundries – Wikipedia

DRESDEN

Und Bosch macht in die Richtung aktuell auch etwas:

300-Millimeter-Halbleiterwerk Dresden - Bosch 
Media Service





KnSN schrieb:


> Israel ist das einzige europäische Land, in dem die Intel Corporation ihre Silicon-Wafer fertigen lässt.



Israel liegt doch nicht in Europa :o


----------



## KnSN (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*

Was GENAU die ATIC in Deutschland produziert ist mir unbekannt. Die uns bekannten CPUs sind es aber nicht. Es werden Surface-mounted device (SMD) für die Funk- und Systemtechnik sein. 
Im Bereich Funk- und Systemtechnik steht der Standort Deutschland noch gut da. In der Summe handelt es sich um Electronic Manufacturing Services (EMS). 

Ein weiterer EMS-Fertiger ist die Leipzig Electronic Systems GmbH. Er betreibt EMS auf dem einstigen Fabrikgelände der Siemens AG. Die Gerätschaften sind bis auf weniger, diese erneuert worden sind, noch die, welche die Siemens AG zurückgelassen hat. Gefertigt werden unter anderem Baugruppen wie die Speedport Powerline. 
Der größte EMS-Fertiger Deutschlands ist die Zollner Elektronik AG. 

Top 10 Rangliste der EMS-Dienstleister in DACH 



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Israel liegt doch nicht in Europa :o



Sag das mal der UEFA. ^^ 

Israelische Fussballnationalmannschaft – Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



KnSN schrieb:


> Israel ist das einzige europäische Land



Wäre mir neu, dass Israel europäisch ist. Das liegt in Asien, genauer gesagt im nahen Osten, also mitten im Kriegsgebiet.



KnSN schrieb:


> Sag das mal der UEFA. ^^
> 
> Israelische Fussballnationalmannschaft – Wikipedia



Was aber keine logischen Ursachen hat, sondern eher politische, bzw. ist genug Schwarzgeld geflossen.


----------



## Alreech (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Intel schließt zwei deutsche Standorte, 450 Mitarbeiter verlieren ihre Arbeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass Israel europäisch ist. Das liegt in Asien, genauer gesagt im nahen Osten, also mitten im Kriegsgebiet.
> 
> Was aber keine logischen Ursachen hat, sondern eher politische, bzw. ist genug Schwarzgeld geflossen.


Natürlich muß es das Schwarzgeld sein, nicht die Tatsache das sich Sportler aus arabischen und islamischen Ländern weigern gegen Israelis anzutreten...
Saeid Mollaei: Internationaler Judoverband sperrt iranischen Verband - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------

